# Question



## kenc127 (Aug 10, 2004)

What makes us different from schizophrenics?


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2004)

schizophrenics have hallucinations, such as they see actual objects, or people that aren't there, they hear voices talking to them that aren't there, they smell strange things that really aren't there, they are very paranoid, like they think the CIA is after them or their phone is tapped etc. And half the time they don't even know that theres something wrong with them.

big difference between this & Schizophrenia


----------



## kenc127 (Aug 10, 2004)

SoulBro-

I heard one thing that freaked me out. It said that people with Shizophrenia see faces. Well, I did a lot of LSD, and I know that when I was high on it, I saw faces in trees and walls and stuff. But I knew for a fact they were just dostortions caused by the drug. It was just something trippy. Even now, after 12 years of being clean, I still see faces and stuff from time to time. Also, I know some people that trip on acid flat out see shit that isnt there, not distortions, but actual objects that don't exist. I know you dropped acid soulbro, what was your high like? Do you experience any lasting side effects? If so, what are they? Do you see faces in things?


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2004)

Ken, i never dropped acid, thankfully, but you seeing those faces could be a symptom of HPPD ( Hallucinagenic, Persisting, Perception Disorder) many people who have done acid, lsd, shrooms, pcp/dust etc get HPPD & DP/DR is also a symptom of it. Marijuana is a mild hallucinagenic & can also cause some HPPD symptoms, i think i have some.


----------



## kenc127 (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2004)

ken by the way check out

http://www.hppdonline.com

you may find some useful info there. The people on that message board are alot more open minded.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2004)

i love how some moderator is editing posts, thats great

lol


----------



## kenc127 (Aug 10, 2004)

yea, I got HPPD for sure. I guess seeing faces is just a consequence of my usage. As long as I don't start talking to them I guess im ok


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2004)

Kenc127, 
Do you mean literally seeing faces or seeing what looks like a face in the pattern of the bark. We can all see faces if we look hard enough. My kids do this all the time, it's like seeing a shape in the clouds or in the marble floor. Which kind do you mean? Hope this isn't a dumb question.

Sassy


----------



## kenc127 (Aug 10, 2004)

no, actually that is the perfect question. I mean seeing patterns in the bark, or in already existing backgrounds. I may be reading into it too much  Its wierd, i used to notice faces and stuff when I was a kid, like you just mentioned, but after doing drugs its like I notice them a lot more now. Anyhow, thanks for the response. It helped me to chill a little.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2004)

Yep, that is a great term. "Seeing patterns in the bark" is a classic anxiety symptom. Most people never admit it because they're too scared of being called insane.

I was troubled by that kind of "seeing things" for years. Just horrifying. And they were always gruesome images, violent images or scary faces. Things that made me feel nuts and made my anxiety go through the roof.

It's caused by an overactive self-monitoring and a kind of "alert" stance...when anxious we are so afraid of being surprised that we end up "creating" or seeing disturbing things because we're LOOKING for them in an attempt to prevent being startled.

Peace,
J


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

my next door neighbours brother is an alcoholic and hed been drinking for days and then he suddenly spent all night running through the streets brandishing a knife because he thought he was being chased by the devil...now i was told this was due to dehydration....could this be true ? i know he ended up in the mental hospital


----------



## kenc127 (Aug 10, 2004)

jc - there are elements of psychosis involved in that one. if the issues resurface after he's had some water, id say he's in the right place.

Janine - Thanks again. Your response helped put me at ease. You described my situation to a 'T'. Take care.


----------



## gem (Aug 10, 2004)

I just wanted to add that you can see visual hullicinations with migrainne headaches. Shapes and halo, things like that. You can also taste things that are not there, the list goes on and on.

gem.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

kenc127 said:


> jc - there are elements of psychosis involved in that one. if the issues resurface after he's had some water, id say he's in the right place.
> 
> Janine - Thanks again. Your response helped put me at ease. You described my situation to a 'T'. Take care.


i know that hes bitten his tongue off,and also he was walking down the street after this had happened with his brother and he was seeing people in the windows waving at him....its a very sad situation,all this started when his wife left him...


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

i suppose some people just want complete....oblivion,i think the word is


----------



## kenc127 (Aug 10, 2004)

that's extremely sad.


----------

